# Romsey Show April 2016



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking forward to the 2016 rally season now that Christmas is over and wondered if MHF are having a rally here:

http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/event-list-for-visitors?task=view_event&event_id=12

in 2016.

I know it's only a small show but it's a lovely setting with easy access to Romsey town centre.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

They sell Toffee Vodka there .... 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> They sell Toffee Vodka there ....
> 
> Dave


That's true - but they've currently got Bombay Sapphire on offer at £15 a litre at Tesco. :surprise:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Very good! That and Tanqueray are my (reasonably priced) favourites. It hurts that I already have plenty of gin in the house :-(

The new Star of Bombay is very good - I sampled it at the distillery when only the staff had had a tipple and it was yet to get in the shops. Distinctive new botanicals but more expensive, and the difference is lost when drowned in cold tonic water, even Fevertree.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> The new Star of Bombay is very good - I sampled it at the distillery when only the staff had had a tipple and it was yet to get in the shops. Distinctive new botanicals but more expensive, and the difference is lost when drowned in cold tonic water, even Fevertree.
> 
> Dave


Yes, Jen sampled it at the distillery and said is was good, unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) she didn't take me with her so I haven't tried it yet. :frown2:

One tip I can give you - don't bother trying the soap - the gin might taste good but the soap is useless and you spend all your time trying to pick the botanicals from the surface as it wears down. :grin2:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jen happy new year to you and KEN, I'm willing to marshal at Romney, don't know how to get started.Dennis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Happy New Year to you and Brenda. It would be great if you would marshal Romsey, I'm sure Jacquie will be able to sort it out. Hopefully she'll see this thread and contact you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

brillopad said:


> Hi Jen happy new year to you and KEN, I'm willing to marshal at Romney, don't know how to get started.Dennis


Ok Dennis i'll try and set it up with Appletree

Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

brillopad said:


> Hi Jen happy new year to you and KEN, I'm willing to marshal at Romney, don't know how to get started.Dennis


Den, it worked well last year. Jac gave me the contact number for Paul from Appletree. I made contact with him prior to the show. On arrival at the show the Rally field marshall knew all about us and showed us our area. That was about all there was to it. 
I am sorry that we will not be going this year but we are going for a York / Northumberland jaunt beginning that weedend.
Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rally now listed so please use the rally thread for any comments thanks.

Can someone close this thread now please


Jac


----------

